# Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)



## xSunshin3x (12. August 2013)

*Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Heyho,

folgendes Szenario:

Untergeschoss:


Hausanschluss für DSL
ISDN-Telefonanlage
Obergeschoss:


Fritzbox 3790
Analoges Telefon
Dazwischen:

Ein Netzwerkkabel, achtadrig, geschirmt. Ob es ein Twisted-Pair-Kabel (und wenn ja, welche Cat.) ist, kann ich aktuell noch nicht genau sagen.


Nun kommt das DSL-Signal vom UG über zwei Adern hoch in die Fritzbox (DSL-Port), gleichzeitig gehen 4 Adern runter (FON S0-Port) für den S0-Bus der ISDN-Telefonanlage. Von dieser gehen wieder zwei Adern hoch auf das analoge Telefon. Somit wäre das Netzwerkkabel voll belegt und alle Baustellen beseitigt (da theoretisch alles funktioniert).

Nun meine Frage:

Welche Einbußen habe ich bezüglich DSL-Geschwindigkeit (DSL6000), welche Spracheinbußen habe ich generell (=alle Telefone) und welche Spracheinbußen habe ich spezifisch am analogen Telefon, wenn man im Hinterkopf behält, dass alle drei Signale je von den anderen zwei beeinflusst werden könnten, da sie im selben Kabel liegen.

Aus bestimmten Gründen ist obengenanntes Szenario die einzigst annehmbare Lösung für die Hausvernetzung. Ich kann/möchte also nicht die Fritzbox ins UG stellen und dann dort direkt mit der ISDN-TK-Anlage vernetzen und das achtadrige Kabel dann für das analoge Telefon alleine benutzen. Bitte dahingehende Vorschläge vermeiden...

Notfalls kann ich noch das analoge Telefon direkt in die Fritzbox einbinden, dann spar ich mir zwei Adern als Störungsquelle.

Bleibt immernoch die Frage offen, ob sich DSL-Signal mit S0-Bus-Signal so gut verstehen, wenn beide im selben Kabel liegen.....



Danke im Voraus

Sun


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Nun kommt das DSL-Signal vom UG über zwei Adern hoch in die Fritzbox (DSL-Port), gleichzeitig gehen 4 Adern runter (FON S0-Port) für den S0-Bus der ISDN-Telefonanlage. Von dieser gehen wieder zwei Adern hoch auf das analoge Telefon. Somit wäre das Netzwerkkabel voll belegt und alle Baustellen beseitigt (da theoretisch alles funktioniert).


Verstehe die verdrahtung nicht. Wenn du "echtes" isdn hast, kommt der splitter ins UG und du brauchst nur 1x dsl und 1x analoges telefon nach oben führen, da die isdn telefonanlage an den splitter gehört.
Hast du dagegen isdn auf voip bzw. ngn-basis, kannst du den router dennoch ins UG verfrachten und verbindest den über eine 100 mbit-verbindung (da reichen 4 adern) mit einem accesspoint im OG. Von den restlichen 4 adern kannst du dann 2 nehmen um das telefon im OG zu versorgen.
Nebenbei, ich rate dir ganz dringend diese sch*** 7390 (mir ist keine 3790 bekannt) ins UG direkt neben den hausanschluß zu verfrachten. Diese dinger sind auf der modem-seite recht störanfällig. Eine 7270 oder 7360 wäre die bessere wahl gewesen.



> Nun meine Frage:
> 
> Welche Einbußen habe ich bezüglich DSL-Geschwindigkeit (DSL6000), welche Spracheinbußen habe ich generell (=alle Telefone) und welche Spracheinbußen habe ich spezifisch am analogen Telefon, wenn man im Hinterkopf behält, dass alle drei Signale je von den anderen zwei beeinflusst werden könnten, da sie im selben Kabel liegen.


Hier stellt sich schon die frage, ob bei dir annex b oder j geschalten ist. Bei annex b stört sich da nix, da die frequenzen für die telefonie unterhalb dessen für dsl befinden. Die verdrillung der drähte und deren, evt. gegebene, abschirmung sollte zusätzlich eine störung recht effektiv verhindern.
Bei annex j fehlt mir die erfahrung. Dort wird für dsl auch der untere frequenzbereich, den bei annex b die telefonie belegt, genutzt was dann in mehr upload resultiert. Aber auch hier sollte die verdrillung der adern helfen. (du weißt hoffentlich, was du da machst)


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Mist. Da kam gestern die Mischung aus langem Arbeitstag und später Uhrzeit zusammen... -.-""


Aktuell haben wir einen normalen ISDN-Anschluss. Splitter steht im Keller und geht mit 2 Adern hoch auf den Router, zwei Adern sind fürs Telefon. So wie du das im ersten Abschnitt beschrieben hast.

Jetzt wird allerdings auf einen *IP-Anschluss* gewechselt. Diesen Punkt hab ich im ersten Post vollkommen vergessen zu erwähnen. So entfällt natürlich der Splitter im Keller.

Und ja, 7390, nicht 3790... 
Aktuell kommt Annex B rein.. Ob das beim Umstieg auch weiterhin der Fall ist, oder ob da gewechselt wird (???) weiss ich leider nicht 


Ich vermute stark, dass wir kein Twisted-Pair-Kabel liegen haben, sondern ein "normales" J-Y(ST)Y 4x2. Dies kann ich allerdings zu diesem Zeitpunk nicht sagen, da ich das Kabel nicht richtig einsehen kann.. Ich müsste es erst aus der LSA-Leiste rausmachen und das geht aktuell nicht...



Habe heute gelesen dass jemand gleiches Szenario getestet hat (einziger Unterschied DSL 16.000, Rest gleich) und das ging ohne Probleme. Es kamen ca. 12Mbit/s an. Der Verlust lag seiner Meinung aber an was anderem. Störungen hatte er keine...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Jetzt wird allerdings auf einen *IP-Anschluss* gewechselt. Diesen Punkt hab ich im ersten Post vollkommen vergessen zu erwähnen. So entfällt natürlich der Splitter im Keller.


Wenn es ein ip-anschluß der tkom wird, bekommst du annex-j geschalten.


> Und ja, 7390, nicht 3790...


Naja... mit der 7390 wirst du vermutlich keine große freude an der (verhältnissmäßig) langen leitung haben und auch nicht das maximum heraus holen. Wenn die box aber bereits da ist, kannst du es ja mal probieren wobei mich dann die leitungswerte interessieren würden.


> Ich vermute stark, dass wir kein Twisted-Pair-Kabel liegen haben, sondern ein "normales" J-Y(ST)Y 4x2.


Uffff....Bahnhof??? Ich hab hier überall cat.7 lan-kabel. 


> Dies kann ich allerdings zu diesem Zeitpunk nicht sagen, da ich das Kabel nicht richtig einsehen kann.. Ich müsste es erst aus der LSA-Leiste rausmachen und das geht aktuell nicht...


Wenn es auf eine leiste geklemmt ist, ist da nicht irgendwo win bißchen ummantelung zu sehen? Sollte keine beschriftung auf der ummantelung sein welche rote drähte umschließt, dann wird es wohl das standard-kabel sein was früher die tkom für inhouse-verkabelung genutzt hat. Dessen drähte sind auch paarweise leicht verdrillt. (nicht so sehr wie bei lan-kabel, rote drähte mit schwarzen markierungen)


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Also zum Thema 7390 oder andere..
Ich hab hier daheim jetzt ne 7390 stehen, bei der ich schon bisschen vorkonfiguriert und diverse Einstellungen getestet habe. Zusätzlich habe ich auch erfahren, dass *manche* 7390 starke Probleme mit IP-Anschlüssen haben.
Wenn du mir da noch ein paar Vorteile (gerne mit Quellen/Querverweis) liefern könntest, warum die 30€ Aufpreis die 7270 rechtfertigen, dann lass ich mich gerne umstimmen. Bin nicht auf die 7390 festgelegt, kann auch auf eine andere - wenn bessere - Fritzbox ausweichen.

Die Kabel die wir liegen haben sind (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) Fernmelde-Innenkabel, die die Telekom bei der internen Hausvernetzung vor ca 20-25 Jahren standardmäßig verwendet hat.
Cat-Kabel zeichnen sich ja dadurch aus, dass die Adernpaare ineinander verdrillt sind (Twisted-Pair-...). Das ist bei unseren Kabeln, soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe, eben nicht der Fall. Nach außen sind sie zwar geschirmt, innen können sich die Adernpaare gegenseitig aber stören - was ja auch meine Bedenken sind, wenn ich 3 verschiedene Signale drüberjage.. 

Der Herr hier (DSL und S0 Bus in einem Kabel) hatte ähnlichen Gedankengang. Am Ende hat's dann allerdings problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Also zum Thema 7390 oder andere..
> Ich hab hier daheim jetzt ne 7390 stehen, bei der ich schon bisschen vorkonfiguriert und diverse Einstellungen getestet habe. Zusätzlich habe ich auch erfahren, dass *manche* 7390 starke Probleme mit IP-Anschlüssen haben.


Das liegt wohl an der art ip-anschluß. Keine probleme dürfte es bei annex b geben, was die reseller i.d.r. schalten. Bei annex j, wie es die tkom schaltet, kann ich es dir nicht sagen. Das werden aber wohl die "problem-anschlüsse" sein obwohl die box eigentlich damit klar kommen sollte. (auf beide arten kann man ip schalten)


> Wenn du mir da noch ein paar Vorteile (gerne mit Quellen/Querverweis) liefern könntest,


Such einfach mal im netz. (vorzugsweise ip-phone forum) Da haben nur die wenigsten eine gute meinung zur 7390. Was eine 7270 modem-seitig kann (in form eines w503v typ a) siehst du, wenn du mal auf den link in meiner sig klickst der ha heißt "kleiner modemtest an centillium-port". Für längere bis sehr lange dsl-leitungen gibt es einfach nix schnelleres bzw. störunanfälligeres als eine 7270.


> warum die 30€ Aufpreis die 7270 rechtfertigen, dann lass ich mich gerne umstimmen.


Wo nimmst du die 30€ aufpreis her? Bei amazon darfst du nicht schauen, da die derzeit nur mond-preise für die box haben. Hol dir einfach eine gebrauchte für ca. 100€. (egal ob amazon, ebay kleinanzeigen oder ebay)


> Die Kabel die wir liegen haben sind (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) Fernmelde-Innenkabel, die die Telekom bei der internen Hausvernetzung vor ca 20-25 Jahren standardmäßig verwendet hat.
> Cat-Kabel zeichnen sich ja dadurch aus, dass die Adernpaare ineinander verdrillt sind (Twisted-Pair-...). Das ist bei unseren Kabeln, soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe, eben nicht der Fall.


Soweit ich weiß, ist das nicht ganz richtig. Diese art kabel hat verdrillte adernpaare, nur halt mit weniger starker verdrillung.


> Nach außen sind sie zwar geschirmt, innen können sich die Adernpaare gegenseitig aber stören - was ja auch meine Bedenken sind, wenn ich 3 verschiedene Signale drüberjage..


 Bei deinem vorschlag hätte ich da nicht unbedingt bedenken. Ob man da aber, wie bei meinem vorschlag, über 4 adern 100 mbit realisieren kann mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Allerdings könnte man eine lan-verbindung auch via dlan realisieren.

OT:
Glückwunsch zu deinem 1000sten post.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Hab bezüglich Annex J mal AVM angeschrieben; bin auf deren Stellungsnahme gespannt.

Bezüglich 7390 vs 7270. Wir verkaufen/verbauen die 7390 bei sehr vielen unserer Kunden und mir sind da keine Probleme/Störungen bekannt.
Die Preise hatte ich übrigens bei Geizhals rausgesucht. Aktuell sind es nur 10€ Preisunterschied.^^

Bezüglich des Telefonkabels. Ja, meines Wissens nach sind die Adernpaare zwar (leicht) verdrillt; meine Vermutung war eben dahingehend, dass diese leichte Verdrillung nicht ausreicht.
Habe heute meinen Arbeitskollegen gefragt; der meinte, dass das ganze problemlos gehen sollte - auch mit dem leicht verdrillten Telefonkabel..

Die Möglichkeit mit 7390 ins UG, 100MBit hochlegen und oben dann 'nen Access Point hatte ich auch schon im Hinterkopf, allerdings sollen sich die Zusatzfunktionen der Fritzbox (Anschluss von USB-Drucker zB.) auch irgendwie bezahlt machen. Und ein Drucker im Keller - macht nicht so viel Sinn 


Die LAN-Verbindung über DLAN/Powerline über mehrere Stockwerke geht bei uns nicht so einfach, jedes Stockwerk ist einzeln gesichert. Klar - dafür gibts zwar auch ne Lösung, dafür braucht man allerdings nen Elektriker.

Und an diesem Punkt fragen wir uns (auch in Hinblick z.B. auf das Ziehen eines zusätzlichen CAT.7-Kabels):
Müssen da wirklich mehrere Hundert Euro in die Hand genommen werden, um von sehr langsamen DSL 2000 auf langsames DSL 6000 umzusteigen?

Vor allem weil die treibende Kraft/der Hauptnutzer (das bin Ich ) in wenigen Jahren eh auszieht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Hab bezüglich Annex J mal AVM angeschrieben; bin auf deren Stellungsnahme gespannt.


Die werden auch bloß schreiben, das das problemlos geht und ggf. ihnen keine probleme bekannt sind.



> Bezüglich 7390 vs 7270. Wir verkaufen/verbauen die 7390 bei sehr vielen unserer Kunden und mir sind da keine Probleme/Störungen bekannt.


Lass mich raten... Eure kunden haben fast durchgängig 16 mbit, vdsl, ein externes modem an der box oder ihnen ist es schlichtweg egal wie schnell ihr inet läuft.
Wie dem auch sei, ich will hier niemanden herab setzen aber ihr solltet euch evt. auch mal mit dem beschäftigen, was ihr verbaut. Für den preis einer 7390 würde ich diese nicht kaufen bzw. kunden verkaufen sondern eher zu einem draytek vigor 2760 greifen. Dieser hat nicht nur mehr features, das bessere wlan, für den notfall tauschbare antennen sondern mit sicherheit auch das bessere integrierte modem. (kann derzeit nicht genau sagen was drin steckt, aber draytek verbaut i.d.r. einen lantiq danube für adsl, der vigor 2760 kann auch vdsl also vergleichbar zur FB 7390) Einzig der S0-bus der 7390 stellt einen vorsprung gegenüber dem vigor dar.



> Die LAN-Verbindung über DLAN/Powerline über mehrere Stockwerke geht bei uns nicht so einfach, jedes Stockwerk ist einzeln gesichert. Klar - dafür gibts zwar auch ne Lösung, dafür braucht man allerdings nen Elektriker.


Dann dürfte es bei mir auch nicht gehen, tut es aber.  Bei mir kommt das dlan-signal aus dem keller über min 2 sicherungen und einen zwischenzähler zu mir (kann sein, das es auch noch die phase wechseln muß) und die adapter von devolo syncen recht hoch.



> Müssen da wirklich mehrere Hundert Euro in die Hand genommen werden, um von sehr langsamen DSL 2000 auf langsames DSL 6000 umzusteigen?
> 
> Vor allem weil die treibende Kraft/der Hauptnutzer (das bin Ich ) in wenigen Jahren eh auszieht...


 Muß der drucker wirklich an den router, wenn du vermutlich eh der einzige bist der druckt? Mußt du das voip-isdn erst von der box nach isdn umsetzen lassen (S0-bus) damit du eine altertümliche isdn tk-anlage anschließen kannst? (die tk-anlage sollte auch die box machen können)
Das sind halt alles solche sinn-fragen, die ich dir aber leider nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es durchaus möglich DSL und Voice über das gleiche Kabel zu führen. Jedoch könnte es sein das ein älteres Endgerät in die Leitung "rein saut". Sprich: Es sendet irgendwelche Frequenzen mit, welche im DSL-Bereich sind. (Früher ohne DSL hats eben niemand gestört ^^)
Aber da du eine 7390 hast, könntest du das analoge Telefon ja direkt da anhängen.
Sonst kannst du ja mal das Frequenzprofil der Fritzbox hier posten. Da sieht man falls eventuelle Störquellen in den Telefonfrequenzen sind.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die werden auch bloß schreiben, das das problemlos geht und ggf. ihnen keine probleme bekannt sind.
> Laut einer Aussage eines Users, der beim Umstieg auf einen IP-Anschluss keine Verbindung bekommen hat, ist das Problem intern bekannt und es gäbe eine Firmware (welche das Problem behebt), die man aber so auf der offiziellen Seite nicht runterladen kann.
> 
> Dann dürfte es bei mir auch nicht gehen, tut es aber.  Bei mir kommt das dlan-signal aus dem keller über min 2 sicherungen und einen zwischenzähler zu mir (kann sein, das es auch noch die phase wechseln muß) und die adapter von devolo syncen recht hoch.
> ...


 


taks schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es durchaus möglich DSL und Voice über das gleiche Kabel zu führen. Jedoch könnte es sein das ein älteres Endgerät in die Leitung "rein saut". Sprich: Es sendet irgendwelche Frequenzen mit, welche im DSL-Bereich sind. (Früher ohne DSL hats eben niemand gestört ^^)
> Aber da du eine 7390 hast, könntest du das analoge Telefon ja direkt da anhängen. Jipp das analoge Telefon kann notfalls an die Fritzbox..
> Sonst kannst du ja mal das Frequenzprofil der Fritzbox hier posten. Da sieht man falls eventuelle Störquellen in den Telefonfrequenzen sind. Das kann ich ja erst machen, nachdem ich auf den IP-Anschluss gewechselt und die Fritzbox im Einsatz habe. Ich hätte die Problempunkte nur gerne schon im Voraus abgearbeitet, damit es nach der Umstellung nicht zu bösen Überraschungen kommt!


 

Hab mal eure Posts mit farblichen Kommentaren ergänzt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Dann hast du einen Phasenkoppler dazwischen geschalten?


 Nö, wozu? Das kabel vom keller ins 1.OG ist eins für kraftstrom. (die alte hauswasserpumpe brauchte das) Das ist genug strecke wo die kabel parallel laufen, damit das signal ggf. über springen kann. (die aufmodulation sollte auch das magnetfeld um die kabel beeinflussen)


> Das kann ich ja erst machen, nachdem ich auf den  IP-Anschluss gewechselt und die Fritzbox im Einsatz habe. Ich hätte die  Problempunkte nur gerne schon im Voraus abgearbeitet, damit es nach der  Umstellung nicht zu bösen Überraschungen kommt!



Physisch wird wohl deine leitung die selbe bleiben, nur das die tkom da mehr drauf schaltet.  Für einen anderen "aufschalt-punkt" müßte der geschwindigkeitsunterschied eigentlich größer ausfallen.
Poste einfach mal das specktrum, dsl und die übersicht (alles unter internet->dsl-informationen zu finden) von deiner aktuellen schaltung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Hier mal die Screenshots von meinem Speedport. Mehr liefert das Teil leider nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bezüglich Annex J und Fritzbox 7390:
Nach meiner Recherchen betrifft das nur die ersten Chargen der 7390; diese wurde damals schon gefertigt, als die genauen Spezifikationen für Annex J noch nicht endgültig beschlossen waren. Deshalb können die kein Annex J. Die Seriennummer meiner Fritzbox liegt nicht im betroffenen Bereich, *sollte* also keine Probleme machen.

Wenn ich das analoge Telefon auf die Fritzbox schalte, hab ich dann Einbußen an Funktionalität, z.B. hausinterne Gespräche, Bedienung der Türöffnung etc.. weil das ja dann "außerhalb" der ISDN-TK-Anlage stattfindet?
Wobei die Fritzbox ja an sich schon eine Telefonanlage ist und das ja nur zwei "normale" Geräte (1. Analoges Telefon, 2. ISDN-TK-Anlage) für die Fritzbox sind


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Hier mal die Screenshots von meinem Speedport. Mehr liefert das Teil leider nicht.


Speedport mit fritzbox-firmware? Zumal das ja noch eine ur-version ist...
Ansonsten, deine leitung scheint sehr gut zu sein. Vieleicht hast du glück und deine 7390 schafft nach der aufschaltung deiner neuen einen fullsync.



> Bezüglich Annex J und Fritzbox 7390:
> Nach meiner Recherchen betrifft das nur die ersten Chargen der 7390; diese wurde damals schon gefertigt, als die genauen Spezifikationen für Annex J noch nicht endgültig beschlossen waren. Deshalb können die kein Annex J. Die Seriennummer meiner Fritzbox liegt nicht im betroffenen Bereich, *sollte* also keine Probleme machen.


Hmmm... AVM ist nicht dafür bekannt ihre boxen hardware-technisch groß zu verändern. Vieleicht haben die neueren auch nur eine entsprechend angepasste firmware...



> Wenn ich das analoge Telefon auf die Fritzbox schalte, hab ich dann Einbußen an Funktionalität, z.B. hausinterne Gespräche, Bedienung der Türöffnung etc.. weil das ja dann "außerhalb" der ISDN-TK-Anlage stattfindet?
> Wobei die Fritzbox ja an sich schon eine Telefonanlage ist und das ja nur zwei "normale" Geräte (1. Analoges Telefon, 2. ISDN-TK-Anlage) für die Fritzbox sind


Ich denke das interne gespräche machbar sind, aber der rest? (türöffnung?)


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Jetzt sind die Screenshots noch nicht interessant 

Türöffnung wird wenn du das Telefon über die Fritzbox nimmst (vermutlich) nicht mehr möglich sein. Aber ich würde es einfach mal mit deiner vorgeschlagenen Variante versuchen wenn der Anschluss dann umgeschaltet ist.
Man sieht dann schnell ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Das schlimmste was passieren könnte ist, dass der DSL-Anschluss Unterbrüche hätte.
Dann müsste man vllt. ein Netzwerkkabel einziehen


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Nein der Speedport (W501V um genau zu sein) hat Original-FW, ist auch die aktuellste (Firmware ist von 2007) 

Ja die Leitung sieht fast ausnahmslos gut aus - bis auf die Dämpfungswerte; die sind etwas hoch. Als Ursache hab ich da die schlampige Verkabelung im Keller im Sinn, mal schauen ob sich die Werte noch etwas ins Positive ändern, wenn ich das unten anständig verbinde.
Was halt aktuell gar nicht geht ist die Upload-Geschwindigkeit. Bei 6 Geräten, die gleichzeitig online sind, ist da halt sehr schnell schluss..

Wichtig für das Telefon sind nur interne Gespräche mit zwei Telefonen aus der Anlage und externe Gespräche. Türöffnungsfunktionen werden bei diesem Telefon nicht zwingend benötigt.

ja @taks Thema Kabel ziehen. Mir ist's halt lieber wenn ich im vornerein schon weiss, muss ich ein Kabel ziehen oder nicht. Wenn's halt nachher nicht geht mit dem alten Kabel, dann haste die Rennerei  Und den Stress kann man sich ja sparen, wenn man im Voraus schon Problempunkte abarbeitet.


Ich werd da wohl noch etwas zur 7390 recherchieren und dann bin ich guter Dinge, dass das halbwegs anständig klappt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



taks schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Screenshots noch nicht interessant


 Naja, an der leitung wird sich vermutlich nix ändern, außer das dann annex j und adsl 2+ geschalten ist. Die dämpfung plus wie sich die leitung verhält ist aber das wichtigste und dies ist zu sehen. 


xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Nein der Speedport (W501V um genau zu sein)  hat Original-FW, ist auch die aktuellste (Firmware ist von 2007)


Hmmm... Hatten die ersten avm-speedports also noch eine firmware mit avm-oberfläche... Wußte das noch nicht, hatte bis jetzt aber auch noch keinen w501v in der hand.


> Ja die Leitung sieht fast ausnahmslos gut aus - bis auf die Dämpfungswerte; die sind etwas hoch.


Hoch...... Du weißt nicht was hoch ist. Ab 50db @ 300 khz ist hoch (die box wird da irgendwas um die 58db aufwärts anzeigen), das davor ist kinderkram.  (was dein zu erwartender downstream ja schon zeigt)


> Als Ursache hab ich da die schlampige Verkabelung im Keller im Sinn, mal  schauen ob sich die Werte noch etwas ins Positive ändern, wenn ich das  unten anständig verbinde.


Würde zwar nicht sagen das dadurch so viel verloren geht, aber es kann nie schaden eine unorthodoxe verkabelung mal anständig zu machen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



			
				AVM Support schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der aktuellen Firmware-Version 05.52 werden von allen FRITZ!Box 7390
> Baureihen auch die Annex J Anschlüsse der t-kom unterstützt.



Auszug aus der Mail.

Ich werd' heute Abend einfach mal die Anschlussumstellung beantragen und dann mal schauen ob das was wird.


Edit// Fester Umstellungstermin ist jetzt der 27.08 geworden


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die leitung dann von den werten her ausschaut und wie hoch die 7390 syncronisiert...


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soooo

Das sind nun also die Werte mit der FRITZ!Box 7390 und dem Call & Surf IP mit DSL 6000 RAM


Telefontechnisch funktioniert soweit alles.
Das analoge Telefon hängt jetzt immernoch im Kabel dran und ist an der ISDN-Anlage angeschlossen....


Wie bereits vermutet, haben sich die Dämpfungswerte etwas gebessert.
Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass die Latenz in Spielen deutlich niedriger ist (~20ms weniger) und der Ping auch konstanter ist (bzw. bei Belastung der Leitung nicht gleich ausflippt )

Gibt's irgendwo noch Verbesserungspotenzial?


----------



## taks (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Naja, vllt. wäre es mit einem Cat.7 Kabel bei den vollen 6Mbit/s und es hätte nicht diese unschönen Störungen im DSL-Spektrum, aber solange es keine Unterbrüche gibt und du zufrieden bist, kann mans glaub so belassen 

Bei DSL-Information unter Statistik kannst du schauen ob du die letzten 24 Stunden Unterbrüche hattest.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



taks schrieb:


> Naja, vllt. wäre es mit einem Cat.7 Kabel bei den vollen 6Mbit/s


Wohl kaum.  Die tkom drosselt nur mal wieder. (ein höheres profil wie 56xx kbit wird es wohl nicht)


> und es hätte nicht diese unschönen Störungen im DSL-Spektrum,


Im upload ja, im download glaube ich nicht dran. Und falls du diese sporadisch nicht belegten träger meinst, das ist typisch für infineon-port. 


xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Wie bereits vermutet, haben sich die Dämpfungswerte etwas gebessert.


Rein technisch haben sie sich nicht verbessert. Die box zeigt dir nur  die dämpfung über alle träger an und da du am unteren ende ein paar dazu  gewonnen hast, geht der gesammtwert halt herunter. (untere träger=  niedrigere frequenz welche bei identischer strecke nicht so stark  gedämpft wird wie die höheren)


> Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass die Latenz in Spielen deutlich  niedriger ist (~20ms weniger) und der Ping auch konstanter ist (bzw. bei  Belastung der Leitung nicht gleich ausflippt )


Das wird wohl zum teil am neuen port liegen und zum anderen am router.


> Gibt's irgendwo noch Verbesserungspotenzial?


 Kannst du dir irgendwo eine 7270 leihen? Im download wird wohl nix mehr  passieren, aber die derzeitige 7390 haut aus unerfindlichen gründen im  upload eine leistungsreduzierung rein. (sendeleistung) Dementsprechend  ginge im upload bestimmt noch mehr. (der ist ja bis max. offen)


----------



## taks (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> aber die derzeitige 7390 haut aus unerfindlichen gründen im  upload eine leistungsreduzierung rein. (sendeleistung) Dementsprechend  ginge im upload bestimmt noch mehr. (der ist ja bis max. offen)


 
Laut AVM ist das ein Problem mit der Software fürs ADSL2+ Modem (nicht optimiert). Aber es sieht nicht so aus als ob sie es "beheben" würden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Das ist auch kein wunder. Die 7490 steht ja schon vor der tür, jetzt muß sie nur noch jemand fertig bauen.


----------



## taks (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein wunder. Die 7490 steht ja schon vor der tür, jetzt muß sie nur noch jemand fertig bauen.


 
Naja, dafür haben sie es für VDSL recht gut optimiert 

Eine neue Fritzbox liegt aber zum Glück noch nicht in der Planung. Meine letzte 7390 ist grad vor zwei Monaten abgeraucht. Zum Glück hatte ich noch ne zweite zuhause


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Abend,

erstmal danke für eure ganzen Tips etc.. 

@Turrican. Zugang zu einer 7270 hab ich so ganz spontan jetzt leider nicht.

Die Downloadrate wird ja aktuell durch den DSLAM begrenzt, weil ja telekomseitig für die Leitung nicht mehr freigegeben wurde. Kann die Telekom die "restlichen" 400kbit/s im Download schalten, wenn man mal anruft und die bisschen vollquatscht?^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



taks schrieb:


> Naja, dafür haben sie es für VDSL recht gut optimiert


Dann frag mal Decrypter... Der hat eine nach oben offene leitung (easybell 100 mbit) und eine 7360 ist daran noch eine ganze ecke schneller. Ich wünschte er könnte noch einen draytek vigor 2850 dran testen. Der legt bestimmt nochmal ne schippe drauf.


xSunshin3x schrieb:


> @Turrican. Zugang zu einer 7270 hab ich so ganz spontan jetzt leider nicht.


Selbst eine 7360 bzw. 7330 sollte sich noch besser an deinem anschluß schlagen als die 7390.



> Die Downloadrate wird ja aktuell durch den DSLAM begrenzt, weil  ja telekomseitig für die Leitung nicht mehr freigegeben wurde. Kann die  Telekom die "restlichen" 400kbit/s im Download schalten, wenn man mal  anruft und die bisschen vollquatscht?^^


 Würde mich wundern, aber wenn du das auf deinem profilbild bist kannst du ja mal versuchen, einen techniker zu bezirzen...  (sollte dann definitiv wirkung zeiegn )


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Ich greif das Thema hier nochmal kurz auf, denn ich habe leider ein kleines Problem:

Die Leitung lief jetzt wochenlang stabil, bis es vor ca. 2 Wochen zu den ersten Verbindungsproblemen kam...



taks schrieb:


> ...aber solange es keine Unterbrüche gibt und du zufrieden bist, kann mans glaub so belassen
> 
> Bei DSL-Information unter Statistik kannst du schauen ob du die letzten 24 Stunden Unterbrüche hattest.



Das Problem stellte sich wie folgt dar:

Zu einem unbestimmten Zeitpunkt geht die Synchronisation der Fritzbox mit der Vermittlungsstelle verloren.
Die Werte von FEC, CRC und ES/SES schiessen dann in die Höhe. Nach wenigen Sekunden versucht die Fritzbox, sich wieder neu mit der Vermittlungsstelle zu synchronisieren. Das funktioniert zwar für's DSL, aber nicht fürs Telefon.
Das hat sich dann auch nicht mehr richtig gefangen, Telefonieren funktionierte somit nicht (an einem Tag sogar über 14 Stunden hinweg)

Da die Telekom zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber intern mehrere Probleme hatte, hab ich erstmal eine Störung gemeldet.
Die Ausfälle bestanden weiterhin; in den letzten Tagen waren sie allerdings dann wieder weniger, und Telefonieren konnte man auch nach einer Neusynchronisation.

Nun hat sich die Telekom bei mir gemeldet und gemeint, dass durch mehrere Leitungsüberprüfungen kein Fehler an selbiger festgestellt werden konnte. Die wollten dann also gleich einen Techniker zur Überprüfung rausschicken (verbunden mit Kosten für mich^^).

Ich also nochmal angerufen, den Techniker abbestellt und mir einen Termin für ein Telefonat mit der Diagnose-Abteilung geben lassen.
Er mir dann nochmal bestätigt, dass alle Werte ok sind und er die Abbrüche (zumindest von Seiten der Telekom) nicht nachvollziehen kann; und in diesem Zuge gleich noch auf meine Hausverkabelung hingewiesen.

Bevor ich jetzt aber aufwändig Kabel ziehe, wollte ich erst einige Einstellungen der Fritzbox testen. Unter "Internet" --> "DSL Informationen" --> "Störsicherheit" kann ich ja die Regler von "maximaler Performance" auf "maximale Stabilität" ändern. Dies bewirkte aber bei mir genau das Gegenteil. Die Anzahl der Fehlerwerte (FEC, CRC, ...) nimmt bei Verschiebung der Regler nach links sogar zu.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen, damit meine Leitung wieder ordnungsgemäß funktioniert?^^

Möchte ungern den Aufwand betreiben und Cat7 Kabel verlegen....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Kannst du mal bitte jeweils einen screenshot von dsl, spektrum und statistik hier posten?


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Gerne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du selbst erkennen kannst, hat sich an den Werten von z.B. Störabstandsmarge, Leitungsdämpfung etc. recht wenig geändert.
Das Schaubild des Spektrums kann ich leider in keinster Weise beurteilen.
Der große Balken an nicht behebbarer Fehler (3. Bild) kam gestern nach den Anpassungen unter "Störsicherheit" zustande..

An der Verkabelung hausintern wurde seit Umstellung nichts verändert.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Das Schaubild des Spektrums kann ich leider in keinster Weise beurteilen.


 Es ist im vorderen teil noch etwas "kantiger" geworden, was es aber auch schon war.
Hast du immer noch die 7390 an deiner leitung? Wenn ja ist wohl das eingetreten, was zu befürchten war. Auch wenn die leitung im ersten moment stabil war, muß sie es nicht auf dauer sein selbst wenn sich physisch an der kupferleitung nix ändert. Ich würde dich also bitten mal einen anderen router zu testen. Schon eine 7330 oder 7360 ist bei adsl (2+) besser als deine 7390, von der 7270 ganz zu schweigen.
Alternativ kannst du dich natürlich auch im regal von draytek umschauen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Du meinst also, dass die 7270 die empfehlenswerteste Fritzbox für meinen Anschluss ist?

Dann werde ich mir mal testweise eine besorgen und die 7390 austauschen...

Kann ich die Backup-Datei meiner programmierten 7390 auch in die 7270 einspielen? Dadurch spar' ich mir ne Menge Arbeit


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass die 7270 die empfehlenswerteste Fritzbox für meinen Anschluss ist?


Wenn ich mittlerweile eins gelernt habe ist es, das es den "empfehlenswertesten router" nicht gibt.  Dsl ist eine recht diffizile Angelegenheit und man weiß nie, wie port und modem aufeinander reagieren. Nimm einfach aus der Auswahl 7270, 7330 und 7360 die box, die du am günstigsten bekommen kannst. (gebraucht tut es ja auch) 


> Dann werde ich mir mal testweise eine besorgen und die 7390 austauschen...


Das ist auf alle fälle zu empfehlen zumal die 7390 anscheinend auch streckenweise Probleme mit Infineon-ports hat.



> Kann ich die Backup-Datei meiner programmierten 7390 auch in die 7270 einspielen? Dadurch spar' ich mir ne Menge Arbeit


Da muß ich passen. Du kannst es versuchen, denn mehr wie das einspielen verweigern kann die box ja nicht.


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

7330 und 7360 fallen dahingehend raus, da ich zwingend einen S0-Ausgang brauch, um das Telefonie-Signal an meine TK-Anlage weiterzureichen. Beide Modelle liefern dies nicht..
Eventuell find' ich ne gute gebrauchte 7270 bei Ebay, ansonsten wird sie neu gekauft.+

Kann ich auch eine "1&1"-gebrandete Fritzbox nehmen?


----------



## Driftking007 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Also ich hab heute ne gebrauchte 7270v2 für 60 Euro ausm Kleinanzeigenmarkt geholt  
Syncen tut sie ohne Einstellungen schon am höchsten, was ich bis jetzt getestet hatte. Mit SNR Einstellungen geht bestimmt noch was 
auch 1&1 gebrandete Boxen kann man nehmen  mit dem rukernel Tool kann man auf die normale version flashen


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Hab gerade von Unterschieden im Modem zw. 7270 v2 und 7270 v3 gelesen. Stimmt das, dass die v3 das bessere Modem besitzt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Zwischen V2 und V3 kenne ich keine unterschiede im modem. Der Chipsatz ist der selbe und überhaupt macht avm bei den unterschiedlichen Versionen keine riesen sprünge.
Es kann allerdings sein, das die V3, im vergleich zur V2, einen anderen wlan-chip hat. (bin mir aber nicht sicher) ich würde aber auf alle fälle eine V3 präferieren.


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Bin aktuell dabei, Ausschau nach einer guten gebrauchten 7270 v3 zu halten.
Hintergrund ist einfach, um vorhandenem packet loss entgegenzuwirken und die Bandbreite noch bisschen auszureizen.

Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich des Aufstellortes:

Soll ich die 7270 direkt unten an den Hausanschluss positionieren (also max. 0,5m Kabel bis zur Fritzbox) und dann über den LAN-Port das Internet auf die 7390 in das 1.OG weiterreichen (also beide Fritzboxen parallel)
oder
soll ich die 7390 komplett gegen die 7270 austauschen (bedeutet dann allerdings nochmal ca. 20m hausinterne Verkabelung zusätzlich für das DSL-Signal, da die 7270 dann wieder im 1.OG steht)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Die 7390 macht bei dir das wlan? Wenn ja, konfiguriere die 7270 zum modem und die 7390 so, das sie sich per externem modem einwählt. (via lan-port 1)
Solltest du dagegen auf die 7270 später noch zugriff haben wollen, dann die 7270 normal konfigurieren (zum router halt) und bei der 7390 die einwahldaten löschen+ DHCP deaktivieren+ vorher noch die IP der 7390 in 192.168.178.2 ändern.
Eine möglichkeit die 7390 als router zu benutzen der sich via externem modem einwählt und dennoch zugriff auf die 7270 zu behalten erklär ich dir, wenn du die möglichkeit in betracht ziehst und beide boxen via lan-kabel verbinden kannst.  (+ ein paar euro extra ausgaben für 2 adapter)


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ein Netzwerkkabel für verschiedene Übertragungen (DSL, S0, analog)*

Die 7390 stellt aktuell folgendes zur Verfügung: DSL, DHCP, WLAN, LAN, Netzwerkdrucken über USB, Verbindung zur ISDN-TK-Anlage über den S0, Telefonie über Fritz!Box-App auf Smartphones

Die 7270 würde davon dann folgendes machen: DSL, Verbindung zur ISDN-TK-Anlage über S0; den Rest macht weiterhin die 7390. Die 7270 bekommt dann als statische IP die 192.168.2.2

Sollte bis dahin ja alles möglich sein, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich über die Fritz!Box-App immernoch telefonieren kann.. Aber auf könnte man notfalls verzichten


----------

